
The 'Dark Side' of Citizenship - anarbadalov
https://thereader.mitpress.mit.edu/the-dark-side-of-citizenship/
======
Porthos9K
If you must ask permission to leave a country, or to live and work in a
different country, then you are not as free as you think you are. Citizenship
is nothing but serfdom.

------
Bostonian
"Acounts of the glories and dignity of citizenship are everywhere, yet it is
the arbitrariness, violence, and servility attending the concept that we must
focus on when we interrogate it, argues Dimitry Kochenov, an expert on
citizenship, nationality, and immigration law, in his book “Citizenship.” “Add
to this citizenship’s inherent racism, its deep and chronic exclusion of
women, and its upholding and reinforcing of class divisions between the haves
and have-nots,” he adds, “and it becomes clear why citizenship is at a
crossroads today: the ideals it emerged to defend have little to do with all
that drives the thinking behind a good society in the contemporary world.”

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

Books and thinking like this motivate Trump supporters who think that
"globalists" are trying to take their country away. The author praises the
European Union for not having internal borders, but that only works if it has
defended external borders. When Merkel invited a mass immigration of Syrians
during the civil war there, support for free movement within the EU waned, and
the UK voted for Brexit because Leavers wanted to regain control of
immigration.

